# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Problem me djegëjen e CD në MacOs

## Dardiafro

Përshëndetje,kam një loptop Hp pavillion duo core me 2.10 dhe ram 4gb.Kam sistemin e windows 7,mirpo dëshiroj ta instaloj edhe MacosX .Disa herë kam tentuar mirpo pa sukses.Kam përshtypjen se krejt problemi është në djegëjen e CD.
Kam shkarkuar disa herë nga interneti këtë sistem në formatin ISO ,por kur po e hapi në formatin ISO për djegëje aty po qetë vetëm 192Kb,prej afër 6gb që ka shkarkimi i saj. Pse ndodh kjo që prej 6gb shkarkim në formatin Ultraiso ,kur e hapi për djegëje ma qetë aty vetëm disa kb.Ku qëndron problemi a mundet dikush me ndihmuar.

----------


## darwin

--->iATKOS

----------


## autotune

192Kb thot windowsi sepse nuk i njeh formatet tjera kurse e verteta eshte ndryshe, vetem djeg me shpejtsi minimale dhe provo boot duke mbaj shtypur f8 dhe pastaj startoje cd me komanden -v dhe vijo udhzimet tjera.

----------


## LuLiKraS

Mos u lodhe hyn ketu dhe shkarkoje drjet per drejt prej faqes zyrtare.
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


Vetem formularet mbushi siq i ke kompjuterin dhe shkarko direkt.

----------

